# Italian national team Preselection



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

In these days the italian NT is training in Genua, where in the next days there is a frienship turnament with Italy, Lituania, Czech republic, France, Australia and Croatia.
During these trainings the italian coach Recalcati will select some other players (mostly young) to add on the olympic roster.

Here the probable roster

PG 
Massimo Bulleri
Davide Lamma
Gianluca Basile (PG-SG)

SG
Marco Carraretto
Alessandro Abbio
Andrea Meneghin

SF
Nikola Radulovic
Alex Righetti
Matteo Soragna

PF
Giacomo Galanda (PF-C)
Luca Garri
Alessandro De Pol 
Alessandro Tonolli
(Gregor F.ucka?)

C
Denis Marconato
Alessandro Cittadini
Roberto Chiacig


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Who is this Luca Garri???
How old is he? What are his stats? Where does he play?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Who is this Luca Garri???
> How old is he? What are his stats? Where does he play?


He's 22 years old and this year he did very well with Livorno.

Luca is an athletic PF ala F.ucka, with a quite good 3 pointer and good blocking skills.

Stats

Game played *30*
Minutes per game *30.3*
Points per game *11.4*
2 pointers *55.1%*
3 pointers *37.1%*
Free Throws *71.3*
Rebounds per game *6.8*
Blocks per game *1.0*
Steals per game *2.1*

_highs_
Points *21*
Rebounds *13*
Blocks *3*
Steals *5*











Ciao


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks!

Other question, how tall is he?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Thanks!
> 
> Other question, how tall is he?


205 cm x 102 kg


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Stefano Mancio Mancinelli is also going to be picked...Watch out for this kid that in the Finals of italian league was among the best players of his team


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> Stefano Mancio Mancinelli is also going to be picked...Watch out for this kid that in the Finals of italian league was among the best players of his team


Yes, it's right ... and I hope ! we need some powerful dunk from Mancio :grinning:


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, it's right ... and I hope ! we need some powerful dunk from Mancio :grinning:


:yes: :yes: A superior athlete..I feel that if he refine his technic he can make the Nba..he is just too athletich


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: A superior athlete..I feel that if he refine his technic he can make the Nba..he is just too athletich


Yea, his 3-pointer is still a bit uncertain, but if he can improve it ...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Friendship game in Foligno

Italy VS Australia *78-72*

MVP Stefano Mancinelli with 15 points (3/4 from 2, 1/2 from 3), 6 rebounds , 5 steals , 2 assists, 1 block , all in about 20 minutes ........ )


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italy beats Croatia *82-72* (5th win in a row) at the Roseto's frendship tournament.

Italia-Croazia 82-72 (20-18, 38-38; 59-54) 
ITALIA: Radulovic 7 (2/4, 1/3), Rombaldoni 4 (2/5, 0/2), Carraretto 5 (0/2, 1/3), Mancinelli (0/2, 0/2), *Garri 18 (8/11, 0/2)*; Michelori 14 (4/4, 1/2), Soragna (1/2, 0/1), Malaventura 3 (0/2, 1/1), Righetti 4 (2/3, 0/2), Fultz 10 (2/4 da 3), Maggioli (0/2), Allegretti 8 (1/1, 2/2). All. Recalcati.
CROAZIA: Stemberger 2 (1/3, 0/1), Ukic 6 (2/5, 0/2), Orsulic 6 (1/1, 1/3), Sparlja 6 (3/6) Pasalic 4 (2/4, 0/1); Piplovic 2 (1/1, 0/1), Norac 10 (1/1, 2/2), Zuza 8 (2/3, 0/1), Josko 14 (3/6), Vladovic, Rancic 14 (2/4, 3/3). N.e.: Azemi. All. Spahija.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Here the 17 players for the pre-olympic camp of Bormio (july 5-14 )

Abbio Alessandro (71, 193, SG, Pamesa Valencia) 
Basile Gianluca (75, 190, PG, Skipper Bologna) 
Bulleri Massimo (77,188, PG, Benetton Treviso) 
Chiacig Roberto (74, 208, C, Montepaschi Siena) 
Cittadini Alessandro (79, 206, PF/C, Pompea Naples) 
De Pol Alessandro (72, 202, SF/PF, Metis Varese) 
Galanda Giacomo (75, 210, PF/C, Montepaschi Siena) 
Garri Luca (82, 204, PF/C, Mabo Livorno) 
Mancinelli Stefano (83, 203, SF/PF, Skipper Bologna) 
Marconato Denis (75, 211, C, Benetton Treviso) 
Mian Michele (73, 195, SG, Snaidero Udine) 
Michelori Andrea (78, 202, PF, Lauretana Biella) 
Pozzecco Gianmarco (72, 180, PG, Skipper Bologna) 
Radulovic Nikola (73, 207, SF/PF, Dkv Badalona) 
Righetti Alex (77, 200, SG/SF, Lottomatica Rome) 
Rombaldoni Rodolfo (76, 193, PG, Tris Reggio Calabria) 
Soragna Matteo (75, 197, SG/SF, Lauretana Biella) 

Reserves "at home"
Allegretti Marco (81, 199, SG, Metis Varese) 
Carraretto Marco (77, 195, SG, Tau Ceramica Vitoria) 
Cavaliero Daniele (84, 188, PG, Pall. Trieste) 
Cotani Simone (81, 198, SF, Mabo Livorno) 
Fultz Robert (82, 188, PG, Euro Roseto) 
Lamma Davide (76, 191, PG, Tris Reggio Calabria) 
Maggioli Michele (77, 212, PF/C, Air Avellino) 
Malaventura Matteo (78, 196, SG, Scavolini Pesaro) 
Tonolli Alessandro (74, 202, PF, Lottomatica Rome)


----------

